# حساب حجم خزان اسطواني الشكل موضوع على الارض افقيا



## chemical.eng aj (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لدي سؤال وممكن المشاركة منكم اخواني الاعزاء في حله
السوال هو لدينا خزان اسطواني الشكل حجمهv1 طن مملوء بالماء وموضوع على الارض بصورة
افقية وليس عمودية لو استخدمنا منه كمية من الماء حجمها x
مع العلم ان طول الخزان هو L1
وقطره الداخلي d1
وقطره الخارجي d2
ماهو الحجم المتبقي في الخزان
وارجوا التوضيح ان امكن اشتقاق
معادلة حسابية
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## abue tycer (15 نوفمبر 2010)

The following formula will give the volume of the *******s of a horizontal cylinder_.

=0.5*ra*ra*(2*ACOS((ra-de)/ra)-SIN(2*ACOS((ra-de)/ra)))*le/1000000

Just paste this into a spreadsheet

"ra" is the radius of the cylinder 
"de" is the depth of the *******s (ie diameter minus measurement to surface)
"le" is the length of the cylinder

PLEASE NOTE:
The measurements are metric, the radius, depth and length being in millimetres
and the resulting volume in litres_​


----------



## abue tycer (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفورملة الاوضح*

Calculation of the volume of a liquid in a horizontal cylindrical tank[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE]






The formula for calculating the volume of liquid in the tank is given by:







WhereV =volume of liquidD =Diameter of the tankL =Length of the tankand,H =Depth of the liquid


----------



## chemical.eng aj (15 نوفمبر 2010)

abue tycer قال:


> calculation of the volume of a liquid in a horizontal cylindrical tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لك اخي ابو تيسير
على التوضيح والمشاركة
لكن لي طلب ان امكن
لو تطلعني على مصدر المعادلة
ولك خالص تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## shehab sharawy (26 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لأبو تيسير و نرجو توضيح وحدات القياس للطول و الحجم


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (11 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو شهاب وللاخ السائل وجزاكم الله خيرا على طرحكم الموضوع اعلاه


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (11 مايو 2011)

عفوا اخي ابو تيسير


----------



## احمدهارون (12 مايو 2011)

اخي أبو تيسير
ما قصرت وبارك الله فيك ووالديك


----------



## احمدهارون (12 مايو 2011)

What if the tank have dished end or else?


----------



## رائد ناصر العلي (18 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ومشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الأصيل2009 (18 يوليو 2011)

chemical.eng aj قال:


> شكرا لك اخي ابو تيسير
> على التوضيح والمشاركة
> لكن لي طلب ان امكن
> لو تطلعني على مصدر المعادلة
> ولك خالص تحياتي واحترامي



ماذا يعني الرمز A قبل الكوساين cos ؟ وماهي الوحدات المستخدمة في المعادلة ؟
شكراً أخي أبو تيسير على المعلومة المفيدة ......


----------



## JORDAN2009 (21 يوليو 2011)

اخي العزيز هذه مرفقة لسوال وجواب فيها الاشتقاق


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## سعد نوفل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## hmjph (11 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## NOMAIR (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*اكسل شيت لحساب حجم الخزان*

ده اكسل شيت من تصميمى باستخدمه فى عملى يارب يفيدك


----------



## الشيخ صمب (11 نوفمبر 2013)

اخوتي الكرام عندي نفس المشكلة أريد الجواب عليها با اللغة العربية وشكرا


----------



## وليد المهاجري (4 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكورين جدا على الاهتمام


----------



## جمال بشر (23 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------

